# stolen dogs



## frenchie70 (11 November 2011)

7 working dogs were stolen 2nd Nov from property at Iwade Sittingbourne ME9 after thieves broke into 7 separate kennels from adjoining fields 



 they took 


Max
1 black labrador male 8 years old microchipped 

Millie
1 liver & white English Springer Spaniel female @ 2 years chipped dock tail

Sam
1 black & white male ESS @2 years chipped docked tail

?? name 
1 golden cocker spaniel female @2 years chipped docked tail

Amy
1 tri colour cocker spaniel female @ 2 years chipped docked tail 

Mollie

1 blue roan cocker spaniel female 2 years  docked tail chipped 

Whisper
1 Choc roan bitch @ 2 years not chipped  
(just had pups 6 weeks ago- pups weaned but still showing signs )

any new please advise
thanks


----------



## s4sugar (11 November 2011)

Is this an annual event?

What about the puppies?


----------



## frenchie70 (13 November 2011)

Puppies not taken this time but 3rd time this year place is like fort knox but they keep finding a way in. All dogs are working gun dogs.


----------



## frenchie70 (14 November 2011)

Max the black lab has ben found roaming loose 20 miles from where he was stolen but the others are still missing


----------



## westparc (15 November 2011)

we had our two black lab x boys dumped a few years ago 20 miles away we think this is because they were castrated so no use, as i see all your others are bitches.
 a friend also had the same at the same time
really hope you find them soon


----------



## joyrider (15 November 2011)

Glad to hear Max made it home - just been asked to share this on my FB page relating to stolen Whippet Bitch & her pups.
Taken from Scruples Whippet Rescue FB page - A Whippet Bitch and her nine 5 week old puppies has been Stolen from Upper Gornal DY3. Please please keep an eye on this page for updates and be very aware of puppies that you see being sold in the UK (they could be move anywhere).
DogLost - Lost: Brindle Whippet Female In Central (DY3) 
www.doglost.co.uk
Dog Lost? DogLost helps dog owners find missing or stolen dogs like this Lost: Brindle Whippet Female In Central (DY3).


----------

